# If you find yourself bored



## adam bomb

Finally got the pics from the wife’s camera but my lil helper was pretty happy about the “big fish”. I can’t wait for summer to get her out after some panfish for the first time. Seeing her excitement really made my day.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

Excellent pic! That's one for the scrapbook for sure.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Awesomeness 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## adam bomb

Looks like I shoulda drifted some stoneflies. May have been productive given the stomach contents. Will definitely be drifting some double nymph rigs under the float next time so I decided to bulk up a bit.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

adam bomb said:


> Looks like I shoulda drifted some stoneflies. May have been productive given the stomach contents. Will definitely be drifting some double nymph rigs under the float next time so I decided to bulk up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



That's interesting. I thought the little black stones that hatched in late Winter were pretty small. Like a size 12 to 16. Those look closer to being a size 8.

Good stuff.


----------



## Martin Looker

I don't know what river you are fishing but I do know that there are salmon fly nymphs in the rifle and they are huge.


----------



## adam bomb

PunyTrout said:


> That's interesting. I thought the little black stones that hatched in late Winter were pretty small. Like a size 12 to 16. Those look closer to being a size 8.
> 
> Good stuff.


You are correct. A size 12 is spot on for the nymphs from the fish, mine are #8’s. I do have some 10’s in the arsenal as well. The waters higher and a lil dirty so I’m hoping this larger profile be an easy target to select 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Martin Looker said:


> I don't know what river you are fishing but I do know that there are salmon fly nymphs in the rifle and they are huge.


I need to get some “thick” resin and will be building some sac fry. Will be my first go at them. Pretty excited about that build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

adam bomb said:


> I need to get some “thick” resin and will be building some sac fry. Will be my first go at them. Pretty excited about that build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Alevin patterns are fun to tie. Be wary of impeding the hook gap if you use a hard resin. Also, I often think that what looks real to us ends up catching more fishermen than fish.

Case in point, these epoxy eggs look real but for whatever reason they didn't really outperform traditional egg flies tied with yarn.


----------



## adam bomb

PunyTrout said:


> Alevin patterns are fun to tie. Be wary of impeding the hook gap if you use a hard resin. Also, I often think that what looks real to us ends up catching more fishermen than fish.
> 
> Case in point, these epoxy eggs look real but for whatever reason they didn't really outperform traditional egg flies tied with yarn.


Noted...thank you sir! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Headed out to the mail box late evening and was happy to see my Voodoo Custom Tackle and J. Stockard orders had arrived. Did one stonefly jig with a tungsten head on the Daiichi 60° jig hook before bed. This hook is a beast. I will definitely be using this platform more in the future. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jd4223

PunyTrout said:


> Alevin patterns are fun to tie. Be wary of impeding the hook gap if you use a hard resin. Also, I often think that what looks real to us ends up catching more fishermen than fish.
> 
> Case in point, these epoxy eggs look real but for whatever reason they didn't really outperform traditional egg flies tied with yarn.


Check out the video by Nomad tying a Squirmy Alevin. Looks like a great fly for steelhead...Contacted the Nomad Fly shop and asked if they have any Sqirmy Alevins for sale. Received a yes but no price given or shipping charge. Waiting for further info.


----------



## adam bomb

jd4223 said:


> Check out the video by Nomad tying a Squirmy Alevin. Looks like a great fly for steelhead...Contacted the Nomad Fly shop and asked if they have any Sqirmy Alevins for sale. Received a yes but no price given or shipping charge. Waiting for further info.


A friend of mine says the same thing. He said they hammer them. He uses stick on eyes then resin to build around the eye/sac and a grizzly hackle to show the structure of the fish along with minnow belly for the body. Colors the sac with a sharpie


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

Here are the videos from Nomad Anglers for the Squirmy Alevin and the King fry.
Alevin:






Fry:


----------



## kingfisher72

Great thread!! I tie something similar to the king fry. It ties really well on a 1/16 ounce tube jig head and the eyes lay nice over top. Especially if the jighead is painted white first. I like a little marabou tail on it too.

I'm looking forward to trying the alevin. Thanks


----------



## adam bomb

Another productive day at the vise. More Caddis and stones, jigs and euro nymphs













































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I was going to head over and fish this morning but unfortunately Mother Nature had her own plans. Having to work the next three days I figured I better get the snow cleaned up here and at Moms house. With the daughter at daycare and mama at work I found myself unsupervised so I went and spent more money on tying supplies. I ran my restless Labrador(she’s not handling duck season being over very well) a bit and decided to get some more vise time in to scratch the itch until my next trip west for chrome. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jd4223

Great ties. Are you going to fish them under a float on the centrepin or fly rod?


----------



## adam bomb

jd4223 said:


> Great ties. Are you going to fish them under a float on the centrepin or fly rod?


Centerpin mostly 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Kinda digging this style 
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Headed over tomorrow. Decided to tie some for me since the others went to a friend. Excited to fish these patterns. Will be their first go round. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Well it was a chilly 10° this morning on the river and not much going on. Shared the river with 14 other anglers in all and not a single steelhead hooked up on....just these chunky browns.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Chrome or no it was a nice day out there. I think the browns are prettier myself.


----------



## Canvsbk

There was a green drake hatch at my bench last night -


----------



## Canvsbk

It also appears as tho the lab in the house has somehow put his paw on my iPad and opened the J Stockard app and then put everything on my wish list into the cart and ordered it. (He knows I like pheasant tails). Hopefully he hasn’t got himself in too much trouble with the treasurer of the house.


----------



## PunyTrout

adam bomb said:


> just these chunky browns.


As a fly tyer, you know you're flies are good if the resident trout can be tricked into eating them. Trout that live in the PM or Manistee see lots of flies swing in front of them throughout the season. If the resident trout fall for them, it's more than likely that the Steelhead will too.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> It also appears as tho the lab in the house has somehow put his paw on my iPad and opened the J Stockard app and then put everything on my wish list into the cart and ordered it. (He knows I like pheasant tails). Hopefully he hasn’t got himself in too much trouble with the treasurer of the house.
> View attachment 493055


God bless Labradors. Mine brings me all kinds of flank each fall. They really are the best. 

Your hatch looks amazing. If you’re hitting the anytime soon the Cased Caddis are in full effect. Saw hundreds on the bottom today in the calm pools.

With the cold weather today I started later. After yesterday’s butt kicking I was in no rush to go out in 6° weather and a -1° windchill....Anyhow fishing started off slow but I ended up 2 for 4 the last hour. Landed a skipper steel and a brown on back to back drifts and lost a big male to a shredded leader. Pretty sure he got me on the rock bars he ran over several times. I walked back to my pack where I caught the 2 fish retied and fired out and got a big chrome hen hooked up....which also broke me off. She had every bit of the line wrapped around her body from the jig all the way to all the float. She was peeling line going down down river and all I could do was run and reel like hell. I caught up to her and had her just out of nets reach in time for the leader to unwrap and cut my leader off. Gill or fin I don’t know but it looked like it got cut with a knife. I woulda loved photos of those fish. They were both over 8# with the male going north of 10# I believe. Regardless, one hell of a thrill that keeps me coming back river!!!


























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

It sounds like a fun day. I’m not sure a fella doesn’t remember the fish that get off more than those landed.
Keep after ‘em and be careful out there.


----------



## adam bomb

I thought about those fish I lost and those Cased Caddis all day. I had to tie up some jigs. Some pearl core Caddis on Daiichi 4647 hooks in size 10 looked right for what I seen. God willing Friday I’ll get em wet. I might do another set in hares ear plus or dark hares ear plus as I think it matches the cases better than these. I think they’ll do though. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

That hares ear plus sure makes nice looking nymphs. The pearl core gives it a kinda alien monster hatching look. Bet they work great.


----------



## adam bomb

I love Hares Ear Plus. It’s got just the right amount of flash in it, dubs so nicely and is buggy. I use it on the abdomen of my stoneflies then up the ante on the thorax with black peacock ice dub. I do like SLF if I’m looking for a little more color. Their color pallet is pretty similar to Hares ear plus but seems a bit brighter. So much dubbing and I keep running out of hooks and fly boxes 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Mighty cold again this morning on the river. Started out a balmy 0°. Thank god for loon paste to keep the guides clear! Tough day on the water with the wind but went 2 for 4. Black jig n waxworm, olive soft hackle euro nymph and a white marabou jig. The wife requested a fish dinner so I filled her order today.

Also kind of a strange big bug day. Seen a hellgrammite and some other large bug clinging to a rock. I posted on another site. No one really seems solid on what it is. Any thoughts? Also got a neat pic of the remains of a large salmon laying on the bottom. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Looking like a Odonata damsel fly 

http://www.troutnut.com/hatch/63/Insect-Odonata-Zygoptera-Damselflies


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Nice job on the fish and that damsel bug is kinda cool. This little warming spell should make things a bit more pleasant out there.


----------



## adam bomb

When I cleaned my fish I cut open their stomachs. Looks like I need to tie up more peeping Caddis but with a dark olive case. Would more accurately match what was in the fish. They were also packed with I believe midge larvae. I was surprised not a single stonefly despite the rocky area I fished. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

I understand the thought process with the dark olive case but - they must have liked what you had on equally.
Having said that please feel free to order in whatever you feel you may need.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> I understand the thought process with the dark olive case but - they must have liked what you had on equally.
> Having said that please feel free to order in whatever you feel you may need.


Agreed. IMO they’re opportunistic fish and will take what’s floating down. 3 patterns took fish, all with different profiles. 

....as far as ordering in “what I think I need”...boy has that never been a problem. My wife even mentions it from time to time. And that goes well beyond fishing lures. I have a bit of a duck/goose decoy illness. The counts gotten muddy‍♂


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

My wife also will choose a topic for discussion at times that I have no interest in participating. She also looks in trash cans so I try to be careful with packing material disposal. The empty Dakota decoy boxes last fall had me sleeping with the lab for a couple days.


----------



## adam bomb

My wife is the law secretary for the DNR and works a couple miles from home so she comes home from lunch. I ordered 2 box of Bluebills I was hoping to get under the radar. She comes home for lunch, picks me up and off we go. We no more than pull out of the driveway and I see the UPS Truck in the mirror. I like might as well fess up now. So I did, she razzed me and rolled her eyed when we got back to see the boxes stacked up by the door when we returned. She’s much better now after 8 years together. Just rolls her eyes and shakes her head.

Anyhow, I played around with some brown stonefly jigs, copper bead head stoneflies and a golden stone pattern I’ve never tied before. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Boy that sure is nice work. A lot going on there and getting all the biots in like that is quite impressive. correct me if I’m wrong but aren’t the yellow stones the only one that doesn’t crawl out to hatch?
I know I’ve caught quite a few over the years on a yellow sally with a soft hackle dropper of yellow ice dub and grizzly hackle.
That nymph is so nice I’ld never put it on for fear of loosing it.


----------



## adam bomb

1flyguy said:


> Adam your flies and jigs are awesome! I have been tying jigs for steelhead in mostly 1/16th oz. Yours look more like 1/32nd if I am correct. Do I need to go smaller to have them be more effective? Yours are obviously working great for you. Thanks for all the great pictures. Giving me a lot of good ideas for the tying bench.


These are on 1/32 oz. I don’t know that they’re more effective, it’s just what I use. I like the “presentation first” approach. So if that lighter jig drifts along a little further in front of the shot line then I think that’s a good thing. 

Modified my design tonight. I think I’ll tie some more of these....










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Was at the local shop this morning and took a look at that UV glue situation. That stuff gets kinda spendy real quick.


----------



## 1flyguy

Canvsbk said:


> Was at the local shop this morning and took a look at that UV glue situation. That stuff gets kinda spendy real quick.


Sure does. I I have been buying SOLAREZ from feather craft fly fishing in the three pack for 12.95. It’s not a lot but I don’t use a lot so it last me for a long time. Comes in tubes instead of bottles but so far it’s worked OK for me.A little bit goes a long ways anyway.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> Was at the local shop this morning and took a look at that UV glue situation. That stuff gets kinda spendy real quick.


Yeah! Must have diamond dust in there  I’ve found NOTHING to be cheap about this tying venture....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

If he was still here my grandad would disown me if he found out what I pay for a box of hooks.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> If he was still here my grandad would disown me if he found out what I pay for a box of hooks.


Fly thing is still cheap compared to thoroughbred labradors!and dog training equipment. It’s gotten muddy..... Serious coulda bought a Jon boat and motor for the price of my puppy. Hurt so good I’m buying another next spring!!!!‍♂


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

It’s assumed that if a pups grandpa did something special then he will too but what matters most is the time you spend with him. Those 20 or 30 minutes you devote exclusively to him each day can be hard to find at times but well worth it later on. My dogs have been pretty fortunate in that they’ve spent the majority of their lives at my side. Wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## adam bomb

Definitely. There’s no substitute for time spend building them up. I still love to know the lineage and that the parents have health clearances. I lost a dog once skimping in that department. Never again. 

Did some light tying again today. Addie wanted to help so we build a 30 minute fly by the time we wrapped unwrapped, readjusted, broke thread etc etc. All good stuff. Not the best but I think the fish will give it a go. Also tied up a few flashback nymphs since the stuff is out.
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Love those flash backs. You’re 100% correct on the pup.
Even with a dog who’s grandpa was Captain America and every possible health clearance you could find yourself as I did this afternoon -


----------



## adam bomb

Hopefully these will agitate some steelhead











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman
View attachment 502155


----------



## Canvsbk

Is that Sqirmito? Is the weight just the bead or do you wrap lead on? Does the worm go thru the bead?


----------



## Canvsbk

That has to be an absolute killer. I’m on it - off to the fly shop. Spend more money. Again.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> Is that Sqirmito? Is the weight just the bead or do you wrap lead on? Does the worm go thru the bead?


I bought the squirmy worms material on Amazon. I tied them on #6 Raven Specialist hooks. Just a bead and CAREFULLY use your bobbin threader to pull squirmy material through(this is one strand cut in half, second half used to wrap center section) secure knot with Loon soft head or UV Loon Flow resin. TRADITIONAL CEMENTS AND GLUES MELT THE MATERIAL 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jd4223

I tried to tie some sqirmys but my thread kept cutting the squirmy. I didn't by the sqirmy material from Amazon. Is this a different rubber? Am I pulling to tight on my thread? What type of thread are you using? Thanks for the help.


----------



## adam bomb

jd4223 said:


> I tried to tie some sqirmys but my thread kept cutting the squirmy. I didn't by the sqirmy material from Amazon. Is this a different rubber? Am I pulling to tight on my thread? What type of thread are you using? Thanks for the help.


Use larger thread. I use UTC 140. Let it unwind so it’s flat. Use lighter securing wraps 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

I’m back. $28.92. Thanks.


----------



## adam bomb

SAMSFX Fly Tying Materials... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0148EBKXE?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

These things are gonna be killer.
View attachment 502333


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> I’m back. $28.92. Thanks.


Happy to help you spend your money!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jd4223

Thanx Adam...What about using floss for tying? I figure it's flat and wider so would be less prone to cutting the squirmy? I understand using lighter pressure on my wraps but haven't tried floss yet. What's your opinion?


----------



## adam bomb

jd4223 said:


> Thanx Adam...What about using floss for tying? I figure it's flat and wider so would be less prone to cutting the squirmy? I understand using lighter pressure on my wraps but haven't tried floss yet. What's your opinion?


Seems like maybe it might be too big to do a nice knot at the end? I’d give UTC 140 or 200 a shot honestly. Just take your time and do 4-5 light pressure wraps to tie in then a loose thread wrap down the shank then touching turns or as good as you can get coming back up the shank to the bead. Repeat to tie in the wrapped body portion starting at the rear of the bead. Go down and back leaving your bobbin hanging at the bead. Then wrap the squirmy material forward to the bead forming the body. Secure with 4-5 light pressure wraps, stretch slightly and cut the squirmy material. I did like a 7 turn whip finish under moderate pressure and then sealed with loon resin. I don’t think you need super tight wraps regardless as the rubber is so compressed it’s bound up pretty well I think. Then the resin getting in there and doing it’s thing. It was my first go at these, so take it for what it’s worth. You definitely can’t torque em down that’s for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> These things are gonna be killer.
> View attachment 502333


Those look great 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Nothing on the squirmy worms but they sure liked beads today. Our landing percentage was not the best, going 3 for 9, but we had a lot of fun. The heavy current did not help. My best fish today was this 32” male. My buddies best was 31 3/4” make. There sure are some nice fish this year. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

3 for 9 sounds like a steady day. That’s a nice fish right there. And there’s still a good month of decent fishing to go too.

Had plans to head to the Bay this weekend - BUT NO! Got my butt ran over in Lowe’s parking lot Friday afternoon. Right hand and right foot are broke. Now have skinless elbows. Face never was pretty but now - more zombie like.
A fella needs to be careful when walking around out there!


----------



## Canvsbk

This weekends work - trigger finger and thumb still work ok but going is SLOW.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> 3 for 9 sounds like a steady day. That’s a nice fish right there. And there’s still a good month of decent fishing to go too.
> 
> Had plans to head to the Bay this weekend - BUT NO! Got my butt ran over in Lowe’s parking lot Friday afternoon. Right hand and right foot are broke. Now have skinless elbows. Face never was pretty but now - more zombie like.
> A fella needs to be careful when walking around out there!


Yeah this rain made them push. Hoping to catch the next wave down river. Way to busy up high already. Water is filthy dirty too. We’ll be out again tomorrow. 

Also, holy crap dude!!!! That’s awful!!! Thank god you didn’t get killed. What a horrible tragedy. Best wishes with your recovery. 

PS: those flies are killer!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

We raked up a few more today. 12 mm Beads and jig n waxworm. Idk if it’s the high dirty water or just bad luck but we lost 6 more today and kept our 33% landing ratio. I had one get wrapped and two got hung in submergent trees and busted us off, but the others just came unbuttoned. Kinda frustrating. I hooked up on a couple heavy weights today again too. Win or lose the battle they always leave you with a thrill!!! Another great day with one of my best friends on earth. Can’t wait go again!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Nicely done, certainly sounds like a blast. I’m sure the heavy flow contributes to fish coming unbuttoned. So what’s the deal?- use a different boat every outing? good job pretty fish there.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> Nicely done, certainly sounds like a blast. I’m sure the heavy flow contributes to fish coming unbuttoned. So what’s the deal?- use a different boat every outing? good job pretty fish there.


Normally we fish on my buddy Toms War-Eagle. Yesterday we fished with a friend of ours who is a river guide on his custom jet boat. It’s a hell of a rig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker

Since we're supposed to stay home it must be time to tie up more flies.


----------



## adam bomb

Martin Looker said:


> Since we're supposed to stay home it must be time to tie up more flies.


Never a bad plan!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Chromevid-19....quarantined myself and built some fish killers today. I can’t wait to try out the brown “cased Caddis” jig on the right. I will tip it with Caddis green dyed waxworms. I fully expect good things from that one.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

Ok, I'm shut down with no boat, and lots of time on my hands. Want to up my game on some steelhead flies. If you had to pick just a couple of these patterns to start with what would it be? 

I might have most of the materials laying around already but hopefully I could get some ordered if need be.


----------



## adam bomb

You can never go wrong with stoneflies and caddis. 

The standard stoneflies. Size 8-12 Tiemco TMC5262 w/1/8” or 5/32” brass or tungsten beads in your choice of color
View attachment 508381
, black hares ear plus abdomen, black peacock ice dub thorax, black goose biots legs/tail and thin skin mottled oak shellback. You can substitute with pheasant or turkey tail as well. UV resin also optional. 

The simple green Caddis Pupa are easy too. Tiemco Scud hook TMC 2457 in a 8-10. Green caddis ice dub or pink ice dub body, partridge hackle, peacock ice dub collar, black or orange 1/8-5/32 brass or tungsten bead.

I don’t have one on here but a Hex Nymph is another great option. #6-8 Tiemco TMC5262 or TMC5263 hook, pheasant rump tail/gills, cream or yellow yarn body, bead chain or mono eyes and a pheasant tail, copper wire rib, ginger hen saddle hackle legs.

EDIT: Found a hex pic on my phone 

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Pats rubber legs. Easiest stone nymph to ty. Tiemco 5262 works great but I like the Daiichi 1730 better. Bent shank, keel hook, rides point up like a jig.


----------



## Canvsbk

Or some yellow stones - maybe some easy yarn & crystal flash like in the old days.


----------



## Steve

adam bomb said:


> You can never go wrong with stoneflies and caddis.
> 
> The standard stoneflies. Size 8-12 Tiemco TMC5262 w/1/8” or 5/32” brass or tungsten beads in your choice of color
> View attachment 508381
> , black hares ear plus abdomen, black peacock ice dub thorax, black goose biots legs/tail and thin skin mottled oak shellback. You can substitute with pheasant or turkey tail as well. UV resin also optional.
> 
> The simple green Caddis Pupa are easy too. Tiemco Scud hook TMC 2457 in a 8-10. Green caddis ice dub or pink ice dub body, partridge hackle, peacock ice dub collar, black or orange 1/8-5/32 brass or tungsten bead.
> 
> I don’t have one on here but a Hex Nymph is another great option. #6-8 Tiemco TMC5262 or TMC5263 hook, pheasant rump tail/gills, cream or yellow yarn body, bead chain or mono eyes and a pheasant tail, copper wire rib, ginger hen saddle hackle legs.
> 
> EDIT: Found a hex pic on my phone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thanks, would also like to get into some small jigs with marabou.


----------



## adam bomb

Steve said:


> Thanks, would also like to get into some small jigs with marabou.


Check your thread. I put a big informational post there 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

adam bomb said:


> Check your thread. I put a big informational post there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thank you so much!


----------



## adam bomb

I’m back in the saddle again.....IM BAAACK!!!

Finally got my orders in. I was hard at it today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## waterwolf90

Right on brother, Happy Easter.


----------



## adam bomb

Thank you gents. It came out amazing! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Perfect!


----------



## adam bomb

I had some materials finally come in this afternoon, but boy is this Covid crap bogging everything down. I’ve got another order out that I fear is lost and another that was supposed to arrive today that didn’t....

Anyhow, I’m planning to tie up a bunch of hex nymphs. Something I haven’t done all spring. I did a few here tonight. Fun ties. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Honyuk96




----------



## Canvsbk

As usual Adam your ties look like they’re going to crawl off the table. Very nice.


----------



## adam bomb

Honyuk96 said:


> View attachment 517005


Wow those are beautiful!!! Great job!!! Alaska trip in the works? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

Honyuk96 said:


> View attachment 517005


Those are beautiful.


----------



## Honyuk96

Thanks guys. These flies are headed to the Gaspe’ area in Canada.


----------



## adam bomb

Spun up some more for the fly box.


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grinnell

adam bomb said:


> Spun up some more for the fly box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Bad ass hex patterns man


----------



## ramjet

>>Bad ass hex patterns man<<

I agree. Looks like you used a lot of pheasant? Is there a you tube video, pattern SBS, or maybe a short description?? 

Have a whole skin my cousin sent me and would like to bang out a few dozen-- I rally liked these.

TIA..


----------



## adam bomb

ramjet said:


> >>Bad ass hex patterns man<<
> 
> I agree. Looks like you used a lot of pheasant? Is there a you tube video, pattern SBS, or maybe a short description??
> 
> Have a whole skin my cousin sent me and would like to bang out a few dozen-- I rally liked these.
> 
> TIA..


No video on this one. It’s of my own creation.
Materials
#6 Tiemco 5262
2 Pheasant rump feathers
Mottled Oak Thin Skin
Gold Wire Rib
Large Mono Eyes
Cream Hares Ear dubbing
Brown 70 denier UTC

I used the fluff off one side of a larger rump feather more towards the tail end of the rump patch for the tail.(save for a tail on a second fly)I used a second feather from lower on the rump patch that would be suitable for the gills and the tip section to form the legs up front. Cream dubbing down the body, and round the eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Sick pattern from the Nomad Anglers.This was a super fun tie. I changed up the hook from the Umpqua 105 to a Daiichi BOSS 2571 for this BOSS Rabbit Strip Hex Nymph pattern. Also don’t forget to check out the Nomad Anglers website. They’re doing raffles with proceeds going to local guide services out of work due to the Covid Pandemic. They’re also fulfilling online orders. If you’re a fly tier/fisher they have the good stuff!!! I’m not affiliated with the shop just appreciate what they’re doing.
#hexnymph #nomadanglers
Had some fun with chipmunk at the vise tonight lol

























https://nomadanglers.com/










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Built some more. Did a variation with a golden olive tail that I think will get a look. 

Good luck to all heading out tomorrow.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I love mail day 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

$$$!!!


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> $$$!!!


Sure was...looking back I shoulda farmed fancy chickens


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

I try not to remember the occasional missteps. Like say when I could have bought 2 shares - yes just 2 - of Apple stock in the initial IPO. Thought it was a joke. I’ve quit calculating after all those splits and stuff how many tens of thousands that initial $70 would be now.


----------



## adam bomb

Got in another load. Now if I can just find the time to tie. Work is killing me. I have plans for deer hair and foam/rabbit body mice, extended body mayflies, Alevins and some 
drys with the last order of materials









I did this #14 parachute last night. This string of long shifts is showing....











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

adam bomb said:


> Got a dandy today!!! 21” 9# 2 oz baby boy!!!! The wife and baby are doing great. We’re very blessed.


That's quite the announcement to make in the middle of a 20 page thread.

Congratulations Adam!


----------



## adam bomb

My daughter abandoned me at the vise to go with Nana for her cousins Mermaid Birthday party. With the baby sleeping and the wife sleeping I sat down for a bit to tie.


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

A caddis hatch and mermaids. Doesn’t get much better than that.


----------



## adam bomb

A nice lil knot of BWO, Mahogany, Sulphur and Adam’s Gray Comparadun off the vise today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

This was a fun fly to tie. My first go at Don Gapens Classic Muddler Minnow



















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Been thinking about some silver bullets and float fishing.


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Hopefully some King’s will find these offensive. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Added some black ones to the pile 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sublime505

I need to find some motivation to tie up the last few dozen before my AK trip. Last year I seemed to have more motivation since I was tying for 2. 4 guys just seems like a drag. 

Probs the wrong thread but how many flies per person/day would you bring ? 

I’ve tied about 200 so far. Just don’t want to run out mid trip. 

I got ESL, hairball leeches, flash flies, dolly llamas, starlight leeches, coho crack, and clouser minnows. Tied up in purple pink black chartreuse. Pink wogs rolling off the vice tonight. Any ideas for other flies ? 

On the bright side the box is looking great.


----------



## adam bomb

Sublime505 said:


> View attachment 568243
> I need to find some motivation to tie up the last few dozen before my AK trip. Last year I seemed to have more motivation since I was tying for 2. 4 guys just seems like a drag.
> 
> Probs the wrong thread but how many flies per person/day would you bring ?
> 
> I’ve tied about 200 so far. Just don’t want to run out mid trip.
> 
> I got ESL, hairball leeches, flash flies, dolly llamas, starlight leeches, coho crack, and clouser minnows. Tied up in purple pink black chartreuse. Pink wogs rolling off the vice tonight. Any ideas for other flies ?
> 
> On the bright side the box is looking great.


Beautiful work!!! The box is definitely looking good!!!

How many days did you go last year and how many did you burn through? Seems like that’d give a decent baseline? I wish I had better advise for that but I’ve not been fortunate enough to grace Alaska yet...

As far as flies I can’t imagine there’d be much more you’d need unless you wanted an articulated option like a D&D or a Dungeon. Maybe even some large Sculpin patterns like the Zoo Cougar or Wooly Sculpin. But again I’m sure someone with Alaskan Salmon experience will chime in. Good luck out there!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

It’s been quite the day again. Newborn and family photos today. I whipped up a couple flies after we got home. Just fed the lil guy. I sure would like to stack some more hair but I think I better take a nap. This Dad life is kicking my butt.








































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grinnell

adam bomb said:


> It’s been quite the day again. Newborn and family photos today. I whipped up a couple flies after we got home. Just fed the lil guy. I sure would like to stack some more hair but I think I better take a nap. This Dad life is kicking my butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Great work. All of it. Good for you.


----------



## adam bomb

Zoo Cougars on the bench today










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I just love that Pearl Sparkle Braid. It sure pops!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

As usual, really nice stuff there.


----------



## adam bomb

These are sure fun to tie. Im also glad I duck hunt. Commercial flank is absolute garbage. I bought some wood duck gold. Not a single feather in the bag long enough for a Cougar. I need to bust out my dyes....


























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

adam bomb said:


> These are sure fun to tie. Im also glad I duck hunt. Commercial flank is absolute garbage. I bought some wood duck gold. Not a single feather in the bag long enough for a Cougar. I need to bust out my dyes....


Looking good.

That was the first pattern where I started to blend and mix different colors of deer hair together to get a mottled effect in the clipped, spun deer hair heads. I think I still have a few where I even added a few strands of copper or gold krystal flash too. Fun stuff.


----------



## adam bomb

PunyTrout said:


> Looking good.
> 
> That was the first pattern where I started to blend and mix different colors of deer hair together to get a mottled effect in the clipped, spun deer hair heads. I think I still have a few where I even added a few strands of copper or gold krystal flash too. Fun stuff.


Thank you. So when you did the flash in there I assume you just place it within the accent bundle or main bundle depending on where you wanted it? Any affect on how it spins or flares? That sounds interesting. Also the more hair I do the more I’m enjoying that cauterizing tool. Man is it handy to clean up the hook eye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Rafter

adam bomb said:


> These are sure fun to tie. Im also glad I duck hunt. Commercial flank is absolute garbage. I bought some wood duck gold. Not a single feather in the bag long enough for a Cougar. I need to bust out my dyes....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Wow, that is absolutely beautiful...


----------



## waterwolf90

Great ties AB.
Heres something new I'm gonna try for icing big panfish.


----------



## adam bomb

waterwolf90 said:


> View attachment 622089
> Great ties AB.
> Heres something new I'm gonna try for icing big panfish.


Now that’s pretty darned creative! What did you use to tie the hooks together? Or did you soldier them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## waterwolf90

I joined them together with a piece of nylon coated steel leader and glue. That and a lot of thread wraps.

I've been using a similar pattern for the past few seasons and it was working great but I kept getting fish hitting the jig head first. 
Will see if this helps, I may tip the front hook with a spike too.


----------



## adam bomb

waterwolf90 said:


> I joined them together with a piece of nylon coated steel leader and glue. That and a lot of thread wraps.
> 
> I've been using a similar pattern for the past few seasons and it was working great but I kept getting fish hitting the jig head first.
> Will see if this helps, I may tip the front hook with a spike too.


Panfish sure are notorious for that. Perch on the back side of a Jack hook or gills biting the jig head. I’ll bet this works great. A micro soft plastic might be good on there too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Spinning up a few flashback nymphs today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Very nice. 
Do you use any lead wire with your bead heads? What hook do you prefer with bead heads? And one more - what UV cement works best for you?


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> Very nice.
> Do you use any lead wire with your bead heads? What hook do you prefer with bead heads? And one more - what UV cement works best for you?


Thank you. I use about 15 wraps of .020” lead and shove it up into the bead on a #8 hook. If you were tying a smaller nymph adjust your lead wraps accordingly or drop to a 0.015” lead wrap. It helps weight the fly and bulk up the thorax. Basically I use it to build in my flies proportions. These are tied on a Daiichi 1760 Curved shank hooks. I use a lot of Tiemco TMC 5262’s for stoneflies. Loon UV resin in “thick” and “flow”. I build up the wing case with thick then hit it with UV then a thin coat of flow over top to eliminate any tack. I may try some solarez or deer creek this year just because. I e got no complaints about the Loon thus far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

I’ve used that 5262 hook quite a bit in the past. I just ordered some Daiichi x710 for nymphs and hoppers. When tying pats rubber legs and stoneflies I really like the bent shank hooks Daiichi 1730. I usually shoot for 10 wraps of .020 lead wire and a 9/64 Firehole bead.
Haven’t made myself go the UV glue route as yet - think I’m afraid of the light.....


----------



## Steve

adam bomb said:


> Spinning up a few flashback nymphs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Beauties. Are those for trout or steelhead?


----------



## adam bomb

Steve said:


> Beauties. Are those for trout or steelhead?


I’m gonna try them for steelhead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I just needed to make a big old streamer. I was looking at that box of deer hair while making those flashbacks and just couldn’t take it anymore. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

adam bomb said:


> deer hair streamer


How has that magnum hair stacker been working for you?

Any buyer's remorse?


----------



## adam bomb

PunyTrout said:


> How has that magnum hair stacker been working for you?
> 
> Any buyer's remorse?


I think it’s the cats meow!!!! Definitely an awesome stacker. And a great company to shop with. Zero remorse here. Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

PunyTrout said:


> How has that magnum hair stacker been working for you?
> 
> Any buyer's remorse?


Have you ever tried the “Swinger Stacker” from Slide Inn? I have a small and just ordered a medium. I really like the small for doing the dries like caddis or comparadun. It’s cool that you can look at it and see that the tips are aligned. I think the medium will be a nice addition to the lineup. 

I also grabbed a Magic Tool I’ve been playing with. So far I like it. Pretty slick for mini dubbing brushes on jig bodies and collars.

Have you ever used the Congo Hair from Fly Tyers Dungeon? I’ve been thinking about putting in an order with them....I probably should wait a week or two though. I’ve been a bad boy lately. I have a boat load of materials, beads, hooks and hair coming.....if USPS ever gets them here.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

Good luck with the mail delivery right now. I sent some spinner materials to a guy one county away over a month ago and he's still waiting for them to arrive.



adam bomb said:


> Have you ever tried the “Swinger Stacker” from Slide Inn?


Nope, My smaller/medium sized stackers are old Renzeti made brass & aluminum.

Your flies are really coming along nicely.

I may need to place an order for a few streamers for fishing trophy Browns next Spring.


----------



## adam bomb

Tinkering around with a Fish Spine up front tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

adam bomb said:


> Tinkering around with a Fish Spine up front tonight



Those color combinations are nice but try making a few that are completely *black. 
*
You may find that they will move fish on sunny days or offer a greater silhouette even in the dark.

(Feel free to tie a few for me.) 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## adam bomb

PunyTrout said:


> Those color combinations are nice but try making a few that are completely *black.
> *
> You may find that they will move fish on sunny days or offer a greater silhouette even in the dark.
> 
> (Feel free to tie a few for me.)
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Will do!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

As a general side note, I just wanted to say that in designing and tying flies, sometimes it's better to just use colors and materials that are not specific mimicry of a certain species but just having the overall function of mimicking prey in general that presents an easy meal for the fish to capitalize on.

That's one reason that using completely *black* patterns can be effective. It just presents the outline of food effectively and efficiently.












The fly pictured above has only one ingredient; *black* alpaca hair. That's it.


----------



## adam bomb

PunyTrout said:


> Getting one when they have their winter plumage is preferred for sure. The aftershaft down should be nice and thick and fluffy. Jack Gartside's sparrow was always a productive fly for me.


My friend Scott Bowerman just did a live video on the sparrow not long ago. Definitely a cool fly. I love pheasant. So many uses. All those lil after shaft feathers behind the rump feather are so nice for gills on hex nymphs!!! Pheasant rump is so versatile as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Squatchy B in purple. My bet is those cutthroats will love ‘em.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> Squatchy B in purple. My bet is those cutthroats will love ‘em.
> View attachment 630923


Those are sexy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Egg fly questions -

If my stuff from Utah ever shows up I’m going to tie up some egg flies. Do you guys like a bead on there? Do you weight it with lead wire? Ever fish it up above a nymph? Its crazy - I get stuff from Oregon in 2 days. Every time. Utah and Missouri can take 10 days. 
I just don’t have enough stuff.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> Egg fly questions -
> 
> If my stuff from Utah ever shows up I’m going to tie up some egg flies. Do you guys like a bead on there? Do you weight it with lead wire? Ever fish it up above a nymph? Its crazy - I get stuff from Oregon in 2 days. Every time. Utah and Missouri can take 10 days.
> I just don’t have enough stuff.


I’m not a big egg fly guy personally so I’m definitely not the one to ask. I’m sure someone on here will know. But it would seem adding a weight or bead to an egg fly would be counter productive to the egg free drifting around like a natural egg???? I could be wrong.... just thinking out loud.

Shipping....gaaaah.....good luck. I purchased the right set of Regal big game jaws and returned the wrong ones for a refund upon arrival(because I didn’t want further delays getting them when USPS holds them up in Detroit). I sent them in the flat rate priority box just like Mad River did to me. I shipped them within the same hour on the same day they shipped the new ones to me. I received the new ones yesterday and mine have been sitting in SURPRISE!!!!.....Detroit since the 8th. On a positive note my December 18th order of lateral scale is out for delivery today!!! Next up on the gauntlet I have a Rite Mag Half Hitch bobbin, Extra Select Craft Fur and an American Rooster Saddle and 2 4B’s Rooster saddles en route. 

And without further ado here’s the first one off the big game jaws. Definitely a good upgrade for doing the big guys. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Looks awesome - like it’s going to crawl off the table and bite you. I’m not man enough to cast it though. It’s HUGE!

cannot wait for my FNF Creeper to get here. Absolute game changer for sure. At least for nymph guys.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> Looks awesome - like it’s going to crawl off the table and bite you. I’m not man enough to cast it though. It’s HUGE!
> 
> cannot wait for my FNF Creeper to get here. Absolute game changer for sure. At least for nymph guys.


They’re pretty big. Will need the big piker!!! 

I haven’t used the FNF for anything small. I tied a couple dungeons using it as the body along with Schlappen.

Here’s a couple more barely smaller lol 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Oh lawd it all finally came in. Tied up
A few bugs in tan to compliment the olive version and have more in progress. I need to build my dubbing brush table yet....


























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

$$

I love those 4B’s. Need to order some more myself.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> $$
> 
> I love those 4B’s. Need to order some more myself.


You’re not kidding. I should be good for awhile though. 

Those 4B’s are definitely sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

Looks like a good 40 hours labor in that thing. Also it might scare the kids or wife. I’m not sure it won’t scare the fish. Did you actually have a plan from the beginning or did it just sorta evolve? Either way it’s impressive. 
Creeper stuff showed up I’m just unsure of what to do with it.


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> Looks like a good 40 hours labor in that thing. Also it might scare the kids or wife. I’m not sure it won’t scare the fish. Did you actually have a plan from the beginning or did it just sorta evolve? Either way it’s impressive.
> Creeper stuff showed up I’m just unsure of what to do with it.
> View attachment 633301
> View attachment 633301
> View attachment 633303


Well Puny has been on me about tying something black so I decided I better make some.(he’s not wrong) I did have a plan for this one. It was inspired by that furnace hackle I got the other day. I almost put a big schlappen deceiver style tail on in place of the marabou. It woulda really made the tail pop! But I’m pleased with how it came out so I tied a second. It’s going to hunt big fish as it’s tied on a 1/0 front and #1 rear. 

I’m kinda in the same boat as you with the creeper chenille. Neat stuff but that core is pretty bulky. I used it on a dungeon to wrap the body. You could always do a zonker tail, wrap the creeper up to and around dumb bell eyes then pull the zonker over and tie behind the hook eye and make leaches.

Tonight I tied up some craft fur baitfish. Gonna tie a set of baitfish for the box then probably work on some bang tails, rag dollys and unholy divers.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Big Skip

Damn Adam...you are getting really good at that. Those last pics look like a rapapla. Bravo

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## adam bomb

Had a few minutes after the kids went down for the night so I tied up a couple more for the box. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I’ve been away from the vise a bit lately. Like always winter hits and I have the urge to pour lead and powder paint some tube jigs for steelhead. So after turning out a couple hundred jigs last week and have a 1000 more hooks in route I took a minute to tie up a few Hares ear jigs that I think the steelhead might like. 4.6 MM Tungsten bead on #8 Daiichi 4640 60° jig hooks. I think they’ll hunt. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

adam bomb said:


> Had a few minutes after the kids went down for the night so I tied up a couple more for the box.
> View attachment 636487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


These are unbelievable. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout

adam bomb said:


> Had a few minutes after the kids went down for the night so I tied up a couple more for the box.
> View attachment 636487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman




If If you can get somebody to float Mio or Hodenpyle after the annual Rainbow stocking, those might be fun to fish with.

Just kinda lolly-gag them near the surface as you float downstream. Make them look injured.

You might only get one fish to take all day, but when a 28" Brown comes up to the surface and inhales it it will be worth it.


It's a memory maker for sure. The visuals are better than a sub- surface strike IMO.


----------



## adam bomb

Some hot head flashback PT jigs this morning. I sure like the looks of these. Again upsized in an 8 with a big tungsten head fur steelhead. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

PunyTrout said:


> If If you can get somebody to float Mio or Hodenpyle after the annual Rainbow stocking, those might be fun to fish with.
> 
> Just kinda lolly-gag them near the surface as you float downstream. Make them look injured.
> 
> You might only get one fish to take all day, but when a 28" Brown comes up to the surface and inhales it it will be worth it.
> 
> 
> It's a memory maker for sure. The visuals are better than a sub- surface strike IMO.


Definitely a memory worthy of patience! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

A few more from this evening 

























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Not much from the vise lately. I’ve been pouring and painting tube jigs like crazy. But I did sit down with my daughter and tie a few simple jigs. I love that she’s asking to tie flies now. Makes me hopeful that it’s going to stick long term. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I hope everyone is doing well. I’ve been enjoying winter steelheading and tying up a few bugs along the way.


























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Canvsbk

I like ‘em. But then I guess I’m not the final judge.
nice work as usual, keep after ‘em!


----------



## adam bomb

Canvsbk said:


> I like ‘em. But then I guess I’m not the final judge.
> nice work as usual, keep after ‘em!


Oh the critics seem to like all these lil euro style jigs just fine. 
I did up a couple October Caddis to send down the chute at some March Chrome. I suspect they’ll oblige. These warm days have really had the bugs going. Have had a couple days of parades of stoneflies and seeing lots of cased caddis as well on the river. The bug connection is strong in these winter fish. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I had a lil hiatus from the vise. I got a promotion, kids are growing like weeds, did a fair amount of duck hunting last fall with my dog and collected a lot of nice materials to tie on a hook.…I finally got a chance to sit down for the first time since summer and tie a fly. I couldn’t help but reach for the deer hair. It’s definitely my favorite. I tied a few jigs for the river as well. Around the first of the year I snuck in a fishing trip. I found this late run coho and a skipper steel on some jigs I built. It sure felt good to bend the rod! I hope everyone is doing well, tying often and bending a rod frequently! 









































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

Great to see you back at the vice. Please do post the recipes for those copper head ones. I just bought some new jig hooks and am looking for some patterns.


----------



## adam bomb

Steve said:


> Great to see you back at the vice. Please do post the recipes for those copper head ones. I just bought some new jig hooks and am looking for some patterns.


The copper ones have 8 wraps of .020 lead wire seated up against the bead to help get down and aid in building taper. Firehole 3/16” tungsten stone, #10 Daiichi 4647 hook, the hot spot and rib is chartreuse Glo Brite, the body is “chocolate brown” hares ear, collar is “hares ear” in hares ear plus dubbing. 

The other is a mocha 5/32” tungsten stone, 8 wraps .020 lead wire seated against the bead, , #10 Daiichi 4647, orange glow brite hot spot, med pearl tinsel rib, olive SLF Body, chocolate brown collar in hares ear plus

Brown 6/0 Veevus thread. 

I also tie these on the same hook in an 8. These are very strong and sharp hooks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

adam bomb said:


> The copper ones have 8 wraps of .020 lead wire seated up against the bead to help get down and aid in building taper. Firehole 3/16” tungsten stone, #10 Daiichi 4647 hook, the hot spot and rib is chartreuse Glo Brite, the body is “chocolate brown” hares ear, collar is “hares ear” in hares ear plus dubbing.
> 
> The other is a mocha 5/32” tungsten stone, 8 wraps .020 lead wire seated against the bead, , #10 Daiichi 4647, orange glow brite hot spot, med pearl tinsel rib, olive SLF Body, chocolate brown collar in hares ear plus
> 
> Brown 6/0 Veevus thread.
> 
> I also tie these on the same hook in an 8. These are very strong and sharp hooks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thanks, I'm going to try Tying some on vodoo jig hooks.


----------



## brushbuster

Love your jigs! Just getting started tying some up. I bought some 90 degree and 45 degree bend hooks with some slotted tungsten beads and some articulated shanks to try out some articulated jigs. I have a couple AK patterns I'm trying. Just messing around.


----------



## adam bomb

brushbuster said:


> Love your jigs! Just getting started tying some up. I bought some 90 degree and 45 degree bend hooks with some slotted tungsten beads and some articulated shanks to try out some articulated jigs. I have a couple AK patterns I'm trying. Just messing around.


Thank you. I love tying jigs and flies. It’s definitely addicting. I hit the vice for a bit today and knocked out a few more. Have fun!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster

Did you get your dubbing brush table built yet Adam? Im going to build one soon.


----------



## adam bomb

brushbuster said:


> Did you get your dubbing brush table built yet Adam? Im going to build one soon.


I did not but I need to. I bought a copious amount of materials to build brushes…..I’m going to do one of the hinged designs with strong magnets that hold the table up when I decide to do my build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster

adam bomb said:


> I did not but I need to. I bought a copious amount of materials to build brushes…..I’m going to do one of the hinged designs with strong magnets that hold the table up when I decide to do my build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I like the magnet idea. I was think of using a crank handle instead of a drill. There's a lot of neat ideas out there. Do you have a source for bulk wire?


----------



## adam bomb

Tied up a few #14 Sedgehog Variants with an ice dub body. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

In about a week I’m gonna hit the river for a 4 day fish. I figured I better sit down at the vise. Turned out a handful off jigs and will get more done this week. I love this platform. You can do so many variations with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

Thanks for posting. You inspired me try a few of my own.





  








20220306_141603.jpg




__
Steve


__
10 mo ago












  








20220306_143210.jpg




__
Steve


__
10 mo ago


----------



## adam bomb

Tied up a few more for the box this afternoon. Headed to the river tomorrow. It’s been far too long!

How’d the fish like your’s Steve? 




























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

Going out tomorrow. Will try a few of my with waxies for sure. You sure tie some cool stuff.


----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

A fun one with my bestie before bedtime 


























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

A lil master splinter action with the daughter this morning. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I ordered a bunch of foam and the large morrish hopper cutter set. I plan to make a bunch of hoppers with my daughter. Here’s our first one together. That deer hair was tricky with a four year old. But we got it after a few tries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

A couple after being in the plant all day. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

It’s coming together now



























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I’ve been wanting to scratch this itch for awhile. What a fun fly. The Dahlberg Diver!


























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Single Sid wedge-head off the Regal this afternoon. Tied on a #2 Ahrex TP650


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Added to the box today


























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Some more swimmy stuff off the vise. Tying streamers must be the equivalent of being a meth addict. I just can’t get enough. Huge materials orders hitting my door today. We’re gonna keep truckin’!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jd4223

Seems you've been doing more tying than fishing..lol


----------



## adam bomb

jd4223 said:


> Seems you've been doing more tying than fishing..lol


Man you’re not wrong! And even more working than anything. I think I’ve had 4 or 5 days off this month. Most of which have been spent catching up on stuff. So I’ve been tying flies before or after work. The box is looking good though! 

….and today was mail day so I tied more flies. This fancy dubbing spinner is pretty nice too! 


























View attachment 835085




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

You are on a roll.


----------



## adam bomb

Steve said:


> You are on a roll.


Choo-choo  










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Ya gotta love that MFC Barred Marabou



















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I’ve embarked on another slipper slope…my own laser dub…I ordered some other colors of Angelina fiber to spice things up.

Just messing around a bit here.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

adam bomb said:


> I’ve embarked on another slipper slope…my own laser dub…I ordered some other colors of Angelina fiber to spice things up.
> 
> Just messing around a bit here.
> View attachment 835902
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Ok, you got me curious. How does this work?


----------



## adam bomb

Steve said:


> Ok, you got me curious. How does this work?


Basically take acrylic yarn and cut it into the length fibers you want and either use 2 slicker brushes to shred or place in a coffee grinder. IMO, the slicker brush is the best method for the longer fibers. For shorter standard dubbing the grinder seems to be the way to go. The flash is Angelina fibers. About 3’ of yarn and a pinch of the Angelina fiber makes a bag of dubbing. Laser dub is great for building heads or making leaches etc etc. less is more but you go through a bag in no time. So I figured I’d circle back to the supplies I bought a couple years ago and finally go down the road….

I’ve found where people make dubbing from wool yarns as well.

I built the head on this from my knock off laser dub


















































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

Very cool.


----------



## Steve

20220608_214915.jpg




__
Steve


__
7 mo ago







It's mousing time.


----------



## adam bomb

Looking good Steve! Good luck out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve

Some more variants from this evening.





  








20220609_222048.jpg




__
Steve


__
7 mo ago


----------



## PunyTrout

Steve said:


> Some more variants from this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220609_222048.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Steve
> 
> 
> __
> 7 mo ago




I've been known to put a spot of glow-in-the-dark paint on the top side of my foam flies to aid in knowing where my fly is in low light. 

I have Hexagenia versions as well.


----------



## Steve

PunyTrout said:


> I've been known to put a spot of glow-in-the-dark paint on the top side of my foam flies to aid in knowing where my fly is in low light.
> 
> I have Hexagenia versions as well.


Good idea.


----------



## adam bomb

Back after the Unholy’s today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

I tied up a few poly winged Regan’s Spinners last night before bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Playing around with these fancy tools. Did this complex twist mallard minnow w/peacock herl back and home brew laser dub head/wing. In addition f you’re looking some nice body hair or belly hair check out Varner’s Deer hair. It seems to be pretty nice stuff. It’s all very long and coarse. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

The fancy tools. I still don’t think they’re worth what they fetch but they’re definitely great quality tools that work as advertised. Bar none the best material clamp I’ve used. It’s got a really firm grip. And I definitely like the versatility in the Smhaen master dubbing spinner. Whether you’re making a complex twist or just a dubbing loop it does it all and with ease and control.

I’ve got some 3xl and 4xl hooks kicking around in the box. I’m thinking some complex twist leechy muddler things with a deer hair head might be fun. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

A Leechy muddler thingy











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster

Still tying flesh flies.


----------



## adam bomb

brushbuster said:


> Still tying flesh flies.
> View attachment 838455


Headed to Alaska? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster

adam bomb said:


> Headed to Alaska?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yup end of August. Wilderness float trip down the Aniak river.
Big Rainbows!


----------



## brushbuster

This is the trip


----------



## adam bomb

brushbuster said:


> This is the trip


That looks fun!!! Enjoy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

